# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Χαμηλή, μέση και υψηλή τάση

## τομ

Καλησπερα παιδιά. θα ήθελα να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση. Σε ποιες τάσεις κυμάινονται η χαμηλή τάση η μέση τάση και η υψηλή τάση του δικτίου της δεη?? χαμηλή νομίζω είναι από 220-400 βολτ η μέση απο 400 εως 20ΚΒολτ και η υψηλή απο 20Κβολτ κ πάνω??  κανω λάθος??  :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Από την ιστοσελίδα της Ρ.Α.Ε.:





> http://www.rae.gr/site/categories_ne...stribution.csp
> Έχουμε δύο τύπους δικτύου, ανάλογα με τη τάση της ηλεκτρικής ισχύος που διακινεί, το δίκτυο (Σύστημα) Μεταφοράς και το δίκτυο Διανομής.
> 
> Το δίκτυο Μεταφοράς, μεταφέρει την ηλεκτρική ισχύ από τους σταθμούς παραγωγής στους υποσταθμούς μεταφοράς. Η μεταφορά γίνεται σε υψηλή τάση, μέσω του δικτύου *υψηλής τάσης (150kV)* και *υπερυψηλής (400kV)* για να μειωθούν οι απώλειες ισχύος, όταν οι αποστάσεις είναι μεγάλες. Οι γραμμές Μεταφοράς δεν μπορούν να τροφοδοτήσουν άμεσα τους καταναλωτές που χρησιμοποιούν *χαμηλή τάση (220/380V)* αλλά φθάνουν μέχρι ορισμένα σημεία, τους υποσταθμούς μεταφοράς, όπου γίνεται υποβιβασμός της τάσης στη *μέση τάση*, δηλαδή στα *20 kV* του δικτύου. Οι υποσταθμοί αποτελούν κόμβους στο δίκτυο του ηλεκτρισμού. Από αυτά τα σημεία όπου βρίσκονται οι υποσταθμοί μεταφοράς, αρχίζουν οι γραμμές διανομής, που καταλήγουν στους υποσταθμούς διανομής όπου γίνεται υποβιβασμός της τάσης στη χαμηλή τάση που χρησιμοποιούν οι περισσότεροι καταναλωτές.



Μέση τάση δεν είναι μόνο τα 20kV! Νομίζω χρησιμοποιούν 6.6-15-22 kV οπότε μάλλον στη νομοθεσία θα βρεις πιο "έγκυρες" πληροφορίες.

G

----------


## τομ

Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ...με βοηθήσατε αρκετά...

----------


## her

Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, το κάθε σύρμα από αυτών των πυλώνα τι μεταφέρει; 

Φαντάζομαι ότι τα μόνα καλώδια – σύρματα που χρειαζόμαστε είναι για τις τρεις φάσεις. Τα υπόλοιπα ;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, το κάθε σύρμα από αυτών των πυλώνα τι μεταφέρει;
> Φαντάζομαι ότι τα μόνα καλώδια - σύρματα που χρειαζόμαστε είναι για τις τρεις φάσεις. Τα υπόλοιπα ;



Νομίζω στην μεταφορά υπερ-υψηλής τάσης χρησιμοποιούν 2 καλώδια για κάθε φάση (δεν γνωρίζω γιατί).
Περισσότερα τεχνικά βρήκα στο "ΡΑΕ: Σχέδιο Μελέτης Ανάπτυξης Συστήματος Μεταφοράς 2010-2014"
G

----------


## tzitzikas

η χαμηλη ταση εινάι 230βολτ το μονοφασικο  (=φασικη ταση) και 400βολτ το τριφασικο (μεταξυ 2 φασεων=πολικη ταση). Η μεση ταση μεχρι καποια χρονια πριν ηταν στα 15kv αλλα έχει αλλάξει σε 20kv ωστε να συμβαδιζει με της Ε.Ε. Οι περισσοτεροι Μ/Σ ειχαν τυλιγμα ωστε να γινει η αλλαγη απο 15kv σε 20kv ,χωρις αλλες αλλαγες. υπαρχουν σε καποιες ,περιοχες και αλλες τυποποιημενες τιμες μεσης τασης οπως 66kv, 6,6kv, κυριως στην Αθηνα. 
Η υψηλη ταση ειναι 150kv και η υπερυψηλη ταση ειναι 400kv (πολικες τασεις). 
π.χ ενας τετοιος πυλωνας http://www.sag.de/wPl_en/img/referen...now_krosno.jpg
μεταφερει ταση 400kv. ειναι εξι διπλα καλωδια , δηλαδη 2 κυκλωματα των 3 φασεων και επανω εχει 2 λεπτοτερους αγωγους, που ειναι αγωγοι προστασιας (δεν φερουν ταση) και σκοπος τους ειναι να προστατευουν την γραμμη μεταφορας απο πτωσεις κεραυνων. Εχουν τετοια τοποθετηση ωστε ουσιαστικα σχηματιζουν μια ομπρελα προστασιας πανω απο τις φασεις. ο κεραυνος θα πεσει κατα πασα πιθανοτητα πανω σε αυτους και θα γειωθει το φορτιο του. και στους αγωγους φασης να πεσει θα συμβει ηλεκτρικη διασπαση (τοξο) του μονωτηρα και ο κεραυνος θα γειωθει. Εχει 2 καλωδια ανα φαση ωστε να μεταφερει διπλασιο ρευμα και επισης αν θυμαμε καλα αυτο βοηθαει ωστε το ηλεκτρικο πεδιο γυρω απο τους αγωγους να ειναι πιο πολυ ομοιογεδνες και να μην συμβαινουν φαινομενα κορωνα τα οποια δημιουργουν προβληματα στους μονωτηρες αλλα και απωλειες. Σε αυτο βοηθαει και το δακτυλιδι που βλεπεις στο κατω μερος του μονωτηρα στα 400kv. 
http://product-image.tradeindia.com/...n-Fittings.jpg
στα 150kv υπαρχουν γραμμες με 1 κυκλωμα 3 φασεων http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/...ff51e49332.jpg αλλα και με 2 κυκλωματα http://img.protothema.gr/37D6A3F6DCA...C506278567.jpg . επισης εχουν εναν η δυο αγωγους προστασιας αναλογα τον τυπο του πυλωνα.

* στην  χαμηλη ταση υπάρχει ουδέτερος ενω στην μεση την υψηλη και την υπερυψηλη ταση δεν υπαρχει.

----------

GeorgeVita (28-03-11), 

her (28-03-11), 

lepouras (28-03-11), 

makis.civ (28-03-11)

----------


## makis.civ

πολύ σωστή επεξήγηση Παναγιώτη. δεν πιστεύω στο avatar σου να απεικονίζεται κάποιος φίλος σου??? :Laugh:

----------


## tzitzikas

> δεν πιστεύω στο avatar σου να απεικονίζεται κάποιος φίλος σου???



???
το avatar ειναι λογω της ενασχόλησης με τον ραδιοπειρα(μα)τισμο

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> η χαμηλη ταση .....   ... Εχει 2 καλωδια ανα φαση ωστε να μεταφερει διπλασιο ρευμα και επισης αν θυμαμε καλα αυτο βοηθαει ωστε το ηλεκτρικο πεδιο γυρω απο τους αγωγους να ειναι πιο πολυ ομοιογεδνες και να μην συμβαινουν φαινομενα κορωνα τα οποια δημιουργουν προβληματα στους μονωτηρες αλλα και απωλειες. Σε αυτο βοηθαει και το δακτυλιδι που βλεπεις στο κατω μερος του μονωτηρα στα 400kv. 
> http://product-image.tradeindia.com/...n-Fittings.jpg ...   .......



 Καλημέρα.
  Αναμφίβολα ήσουν σαφής στην ανάπτυξη του θέματος, αλλά εδώ 
  << Σε αυτο βοηθαει και το δακτυλιδι που βλεπεις στο κατω μερος του μονωτηρα στα 400kv.>> 
http://product-image.tradeindia.com/...n-Fittings.jpg >>
  επιτρέψατέ μου να κάνω - κατά τη γνώμη μου - μια διόρθωση.
  Το εικονιζόμενο δαχτυλίδι δεν περιορίζει το φαινόμενο κορώνα, αλλά την προστασία του μονωτήρα και γενικότερα του δικτύου από τις υπερτάσεις των κεραυνών.
  Θα κάνω προσπάθεια να σχεδιάσω ένα τύπο εξαρτήματος περιορισμού του φαινόμενου κορώνα στο συνημμένο που ακολουθεί.

----------


## nveli

ο δακτύλιος τοποθετείται για την μείωση του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου όπως είπε ο tzitzikas, όμως σε συνδυασμό με τον σπινθηριστή που υπάρχει στο άλλο άκρο του μονωτήρα λειτουργεί και ως προστασία του μονωτήρα από υπερπηδήσεις.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> ο δακτύλιος τοποθετείται για την μείωση του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου όπως είπε ο tzitzikas, όμως σε συνδυασμό με τον σπινθηριστή που υπάρχει στο άλλο άκρο του μονωτήρα λειτουργεί και ως προστασία του μονωτήρα από υπερπηδήσεις.



 Ίσος ναι, αλλά θα είμαστε ποιο σίγουροι αν είχαμε μια εικόνα της αυτής περίπτωσης χωρίς την επάνω ακίδα η οποία και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τοποθετείται (η ακίδα ) σ΄όλους τους μονωτήρες, σε αντίθεση με το δακτύλιο περιορισμού του φαινόμενου κορώνα που πρέπει να τοποθετείται σε όλους τους μονωτήρες.

----------

